# What plan best suits us?



## squinn21 (18 Oct 2011)

Hi
Big ask I know but does anyone have a good grasp on health insurance? We are a couple with 3 young children. I no longer need maternity cover and are in great health at present thank god. We had been on Quinn essential plus. I just don't know what level of plan we should go for. I want to have access to the private system, waiting list, consultants etc but don't care whetther I am in a private or public ward if hospitalised. Also am i right in thinking that if any of the kids needed to attend hospital that there is no 2 tier system for them? Any advice appreciated


----------



## Sue Ellen (18 Oct 2011)

If you have a read through [broken link removed] you may get some advice.


----------



## snowyb (19 Oct 2011)

Hi Squinn21,     Just to clarify your current situation, are you  still with Quinn Essential Plus at the moment  and if so what is your renewal date?  or are you thinking of rejoining having opted out for a while?    Also, as regards your query about children and a 2 tier system there is a public and a private system re waiting  lists for different operations and procedures.


----------

